# Greek Restaurants - West Midlands



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all

Is anybody able to recommend a good Greek Restaurant in the West Midlands? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Emma

It's been about 5 years since I have been but this place was always highly recommended

http://www.zorbas.co.uk/

/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh thanks Jovi. We should try that one too


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yummmmmmm  that looks nice Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shrewsbury have a good one right opposite the train station, propbably to far north though 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&resnum=0&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=shrewsbury+greek+restaurant&**=1&view=text&latlng=4259118094298152732

/links


----------

